# الاصوام



## حنان55 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

اية هى الاصوام الكنسية من حيث انواعها وطول كل منها ومتى رتبتها الكنيسة


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 ديسمبر 2010)

* قاموس الكتاب المقدس*

*شرح كلمة* 

*صَوم | أصوام*​ 

*الصوم هو الإمساك عن  الطعام أو مدته. صام  موسى  أربعين نهاراً وأربعين ليلة على جبل سيناء كان خلالها يفاوض الله ويستعد  لاقتبال الكلمات العشر (خر 34: 28 وتث 9: 9). وبأمر الملك سار إيليا إلى  جبل حوريب لا يأكل ولا يشرب أربعين نهاراً وأربعين ليلة حتى تراءى الله له  (1 مل 19: 8).* 
 *ولما  أصعد ربنا إلى البرية من الروح ليجرب من إبليس واجه تجربته بعد صوم أربعين  نهاراً وأربعين ليلة وبعده بدء إعلان بشارة الإنجيل (مت 4: 2 ومر 1: 13  ولو 4: 2).
وقد أخذت بعض الكنائس من حياة السيد  ورفيقيه في التجلي هذه الفترة الأربعينية وجعلت الصوم الأربعيني السابق  لعيد الفصح قانوناً وذلك في المجمع الخامس ثم في السادس المنعقد في السنة  الـ 682.*
 *لم  يرد الصوم لفظاً في أسفار موسى الخمسة ولكن كان يوم واحد معين للصوم وهو  يوم الكفارة (لا 16: 29      و23: 27 وعد 29: 7) إذا كان المقصود بتذليل النفس في هذه الآية هو الصوم  كما ذهب الكثيرون. وإلى جانب هذا الصوم المفروض كان الصوم التطوعي. فقد صام  داود راجياً أن يعيش الولد الذي ولدته له امرأة اوريا (2 صم 12: 22). وقد  وردت أمثلة كثيرة أخرى في العهد القديم عن الصوم التطوعي (عز 8: 21 ونح 9: 1  واس 4: 3 ومز 35: 13      و69: 10 و109: 14 ودا 6: 18 و9: 3). وكان ينادى بالصوم أحياناً في أيام  الشدة (ار 36: 9 ويوئيل 1: 12). وكان الغرض منه إذلال النفس والابتهال إلى  الله (اش 58: 3      و4). وأما صوم الجماعة فكان يعني أن وزر الخطيئة ملقى على كاهل الشعب كله  وأنه يجب أن يذلل نفسه أمام الله (1 صم 7: 6). وأما الصوم الحقيقي فلم يكن  صوماً خارجياً فحسب بل الإعراض عن الإثم واللذات المحرمة والإقبال على عمل  الرحمة (اش 58). وفي أيام زكريا النبي كانت اصوام مفروضة في الشهر الرابع  والخامس والسابع والعاشر (زك 8: 19) تذكاراً لحصار  أورشليم في الشهر العاشر (2 مل 25: 1) وسقوطها في الشهر الرابع (2 مل 25: 3      و4 وار 52: 6 و7). وخراب الهيكل في الشهر الخامس (2 مل 25: 8 و9). ومقتل جدليا واليهود الذين كانوا معه في الشهر السابع (عدد 25).*
 *
**وكان اليهود يحفظون اصوامهم بتقشف فكانوا ينقطعون عن الطعام غالباً من غروب      الشمس إلى الغروب التالي. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في          موقع الأنبا تكلا في صفحات قاموس وتفاسير الكتاب      المقدس الأخرى). وكانوا  يلبسون المسح على أجسادهم وينثرون الرماد على رؤوسهم ويتركون أيديهم غير  مغسولة ورؤوسهم غير مدهونة. وكانوا يصرخون ويتضرعون ويبكون (اش 22: 12  ويوئيل 2: 15: 17). وكانت حنة النبية تخدم الله في الصوم (لو 2: 37).*
 *وكان  الصوم في أيام ربنا مجاهدة روحية معتبرة وكان الفريسيون يصومون يومي  الاثنين والخميس من كل أسبوع (لو 18: 12). وكان في صومهم كبرياء ورياء  فوبخهم يسوع على ذلك (مت 6: 16-18). *
 *وما كان اليهود يصومون      السبت  ولا الاهلة ولا الأعياد الرئيسية. ولا شك أن ربنا حفظ الصوم بحسب الشريعة  (لا 16: 29). ولم يأتِ الكتاب على ذكر تقيده بالاصوام التي سار عليها  اليهود بعد السبي وأخبر عنها زكريا كما سبق ولم يقل أنه أهملها. ولكن  تلاميذه لم يصوموا ما دام العريس معهم (مت 9: 14      و15 ومر 2: 18-20 ولو 5: 33-35) ولكنهم أخذوا يصومون فيما بعد في مناسبات  خاصة (اع 13: 1      و14: 23). وفي اع 13: 1 نرى البارزين في كنيسة إنطاكية من أنبياء ومعلمين  يقررون لأنفسهم صوماً مشتركاً ويضعون بذلك أساس الصوم الجماعي. وأما الصوم  المذكور في اع 27: 9 فكان صوم يوم الكفارة الذي أشرنا إليه من قبل (لا 16:  29).*


 *
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*  طقوس الكنيسة  القبطية الأرثوذكسية*

*  قاموس المصطلحات الكنسية*

​* 

*
*  صوم*
​ 

 *الصوم fasting بمفهومه الخاص، هو الامتناع عن الطعام     فترة معينة، يتناول الصائم بعدها أطعمة خالية من الدسم الحيواني.  أي أن  فترة الانقطاع جزء أساسي من الصوم.  لكن      للصوم مفهوماً عاماً عند          الآباء القديسين.  فهو في رأيهم يشتمل على كل صنوف التقشف والنسك وقمع      الأهواء والشهوات الجسدية..
     وللصوم مكانة خاصة متميزة في الحياة الروحية..       ونجد ممارسات وأمثلة عديدة للصوم في كل من     العهد القديم، و     العهد الجديد من     الكتاب المقدس.
*​ *

**
* الأصوام في     الكنيسة القبطية:
* 

* صوم الأربعين المقدسة وأسبوع الآلام: الأربعين يوماً التي صامها السيد          عنا.
*
*         صوم يومي الأربعاء والجمعة: يوم الأربعاء          تذكاراً للتآمر على المسيح له المجد، وصوم يوم الجمعة تذكاراً لصلبه.
*
*         صوم الرسل: وهو أقدم الأصوام إذ صامه                  الرسل أنفسهم.*
*          صوم الميلاد المجيد: ومدته 43 يوماً، يبدأ من                  16 هاتور (25 نوفمبر)، وينتهي بعيد الميلاد في                  29 كيهك (7 يناير).
*
*          صوم نينوى أو صوم يونان: ومدته 3 أيام.  ويصام تذكارا لتوبة         أهل نينوي،          وهو يبدأ قبل الصوم الكبير بأسبوعين.
*
*          صوم السيدة العذراء مريم: ومدته 15 يوم، تنتهي بعيد صعود جسد العذراء          في                  16 مسرى.
*
*     #     برمون الميلاد و برمون الغطاس: و البرمون هو اليوم السابق للعيد، وكان يُصام بدرجة تقشفية      أكبر، فيكون انقطاعياً طوال اليوم استعداداً لتقبل النعمة التي ينالها المؤمنون      في مناسبة العيدين المقدسين.
 هذه الأصوام تختلف في طقسها وفي فترة      الانقطاع وفي نوع الأطعمة التي تؤكل خلالها.  فالصوم الكبير لا يؤكل فيه      السمك، وكذلك كان الحال في صومي الأربعاء والجمعة.  ويجري هذا المجرى      أيضاً في صوم يونان ويوما      البرمون.  أما أيام البصخة المقدسة (أسبوع      الآلام) فطقس الكنيسة الأول هو ألا يتناول الصائم سوى الخبز والملح بعد فترة من      الانقطاع، وبالنسبة للضعفاء الذي كام يصرح لهم بالطعام كانت تُمنَع عنهم      الأطعمة الحلوة المذاق.  أما باقي الأصوام فيصرح فيها بأكل السمك.
*​ *


**        الصوم الإنقطاعي: أما فترة الانقطاع فالأصل أن تكون إلى      الغروب بالنسبة إلى الصوم الكبير وما يجري مجراه، وإلى الساعة الثالثة بعد الظهر      في باقي الأصوام.  ولكننا ننصح بأن يُترك تحديد فترة الانقطاع إلى مشورة          أب الاعتراف وتوجيهه حسبما يراه من جهة صحة المعترف الجسدية وحياته      الروحية.
 يمتنع عن الصوم الانقطاعي في يومي السبت      والأحد على مدار السنة، ما عدا يوم          سبت الفرح حيث كان          السيد المسيح في القبر، ويمتنع عن الصوم إطلاقاً خلال     الخمسين      يوماً المقدسة التي تعقب عيد القيامة المجيد، وهذه هي الفترة الوحيدة التي لا يصام فيها الأربعاء      والجمعة.  ولا يكسر صوم الأربعاء والجمعة إلا إذا اتفق مع ورورد عيد سيدي  كبير كالميلاد و الغطاس (نلاحظ أن غالبية      الأعياد السيدية الكبرى لا تأتي في يومي الابعاء و الجمعه).
 نلاحظ أن المطانيات تمشي مع الصوم جنباً إلى جنب من حيث اليوم الذي لا يجوز فيه الصوم، لا تجوز فيه أيضاً المطانيات، مثل الأعياد السيدية الكبرى والخماسين والسبوت والآحاد.       كما يجوز أيضاً ممارسة الميطانيات في باقي أيام السنة.
 ويوجد صوم أيضاً قبل  التناول من الأسرار المقدسة، وهو صوم انقطاعي عن الطعام لمدة تسع ساعات قبل التناول.وإذا كان القداس في الصباح أو بعد الظهر، يتم الصوم بدءاً من الساعة الثانية عشر منتصف الليل.  أما إذا كان القداس مساءً، كما هو الحال في بعض الأعياد،      يتم الصوم قبل موعد التناول بتسع ساعات.
 هذه الـ9 ساعات على عدد الساعات التى تألم فيها السيد المسيح عند صلبه، من الساعة الثالثة (9 صباحا) ساعة الحكم عليه إلى الساعة الثانية عشر  (6 مساء) ساعة دفنه بعد موته على الصليب.
 ينبغي أن يكون الكاهن صائماً عند ممارسة  سر مسحة المرضى، ويجب أن ينبه المريض وأقاربه إلى وجوب الصوم عند عمل سر القنديل (ونقصد بهذا صوم انقطاعي).
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*روحانية الصوم - كتاب للبابا شنوده الثالث*
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 ديسمبر 2010)

* سنوات مع إيميلات الناس!
 أسئلة روحية وعامة​ **       سؤال: لماذا يسمى صوم الميلاد والرسل والسيدة العذراء باصوام      درجة ثانية؟

** 
   الإجابة:
* *    تنقسم      أصوام الكنيسة القبطية      الأرثوذكسية من حيث درجة النسك الى أصوام الدرجة الأولى و أصوام الدرجة الثانية..*
  *            وقد سمحت          الكنيسة بأكل السمك في بعض الاصوام للتخفيف علي المؤمنين بسبب كثرة أيام      الصيام واحتياج البعض للبروتين الحيواني...  وقسَّمت الكنيسة الاصوام الي      قسمين:*
  *                      أ- أصوام من الدرجة الأولي وهم: الاربعاء      والجمعة، الصوم الكبير، صوم يونان، برمون الميلاد والغطاس.*
  *          ب- اصوام من الدرجة الثانية وهم: صوم الميلاد، صوم الرسل، صوم السيدة العذراء.*
  * وسمحت الكنيسة بأكل السمك في أصوام      الدرجة الثانية فقط. (انظر المزيد عن مثل هذه الموضوعات هنا في          موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و      الكتب الأخرى). *
* 

​ *  *    أ - أصوام الدرجة الأولى
    =============
    هى التى لا يجوز فيها أكل السمك*
  *        1 -         الصوم الكبير
        ------------------
مدته 55 يوما
موعده متغير          حسب موعد عيد القيامة

2 - صومى الأربعاء و الجمعة
-------------------------------
مدته: يومان أسبوعيا
موعده: أسبوعيا عدا الخمسين المقدسة و عيدى الميلاد و الغطاس

3 -         صوم نينوى 
-----------------
مدته: ثلاثة أيام
موعده: يسبق الصوم الكبير بأسبوعين

4 -         برامون الميلاد         
--------------------
مدته: من يوم الى ثلاثة أيام
موعده: قبل          عيد الميلاد مباشرة

5 - برامون الغطاس 
----------------------
مدته: من يوم الى ثلاثة أيام
موعده: قبل          عيد الغطاس مباشرة*
​* 

*​  *    ب - أصوام الدرجة الثانية
==============*
  *    هى التى يجوز فيها أكل      السمك*
  *        1 -         صوم الميلاد
------------------
مدته: 43 يوما
موعده: من          16 هاتور حتى          29 كيهك

2 -         صوم الرسل
------------------
مدته: متغيرة
موعده: من اليوم التالى         لعيد العنصرة حتى          5 أبيب

3 -         صوم العذراء
------------------
مدته: 15 يوما
موعده: من 1          -         16 مسرى*

​


----------



## The Antiochian (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*بالطقس البيزنطي تقريبا ً كلن نفسن ، كنت عم بحسب عالروزنامة الصيام طلعنا منصوم حوالي نصف السنة .*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 ديسمبر 2010)

+++ الهدف من تنظيم الأصوام ، هو الإلتزام به من كل المؤمنين ، بسبب القناعة الكاملة بأهميته
+++ وفى نفس الوقت يُترك المجال واسعاً للمرشد الروحى ( أب الإعتراف ) لإختيار ما يُناسب كل واحد ، بهدف التدرج الطبيعى ، لمنع التطرف الغير طبيعى ، فكل ما يزيد عن حده ينقلب إلى ضده
+++ فالهدف ليس منع الأكل فى حد ذاته ، بل النمو الروحى ، فالصوم خادم للنمو الروحى ، يتم ضبطه - بواسطة أب الإعتراف - للوصول لهذا الهدف .
+++كما أن الإمتناع عن أكل اللحوم ومشتقاتها ، ليس بسبب أنها حرام ( بدليل أننا نأكلها هى نفسها فى غير وقت الصوم) ، بل بهدف التقشف والزهد وقمع الجسد ، وذلك على النسق الذى ذكره الكتاب المقدس فى صوم قديسين عديدين ، مثل دانيال


----------



## Twin (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*أعتقد وجدت ما أردته من أجابات الحبيب مولكا وأجابات الأحبة *

*يغلق*
*كي لا ينحرف مساره مع الوقت*​


----------

